# Big Blue



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you guys seen this?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

That was crazy! check this one out......unbelievable!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

He just up & walked away! :001_huh:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sage said:


> That was crazy! check this one out......unbelievable!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuNjOfan0zA&feature=related


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


>


Ewing, were you down there when they had that earth quake back in 89?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw that big blue vid in an industrial safety course I did for the automotive degree I was taking. It was a REALLY informative class. 

I can't remember how many people died.. but there were causalities.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

This happened here about four years ago. One kid got crushed but the operator jumped before the crane tumbled


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Bender.. was that bridge on the mega structures show? I want to say it was.. that they had special pumps to pump the concrete.. the concrete ended up being too hot and they had to send a batch back.. like TONS of concrete "literally" that they were setting the "feet" with.. if so that is one gnarly ass bridge!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the wind was the contributing factor in the falling of big blue.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think so Nate. Its just a plain old bridge North of Boise.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Shoot, this is the same bridge
God Bless her.
*Idaho News*

​  Pets Jobs Cars Homes RVs Stuff MORE​ 
List your item for sale 

​ 
* Woman dies after car plunges 350 ft. into Lucky Peak*

*09:24 AM MST on Friday, February 20, 2009

* *KTVB* 







KTVB
A blue passenger car plunged into Lucky Peak Thursday night - leaving one person dead.

BOISE - One person is dead after an accident at the High Bridge at Lucky Peak Reservoir 
Just after 5 p.m. Thursday, received a call from someone who saw a car careen off the side of the cliff into the reservoir below. 
Rescue crews from Boise fought against a darkening sky and the elements to get down to the car, some 350 feet below the highway. 
Once down there the rescue effort gave way to a recovery as they removed a woman’s body from the wreckage. 
The Ada County Coroner identified the woman as Kathleen McCoy Cronin, 50 of Centerville. The coroner said she died of "numerous" blunt force trauma. 
No one knows yet, why or how the driver went off the cliff, but investigators know that the driver missed all the barriers that would have kept her on the roadway. 
"There are some jersey barriers beside the road, the concrete barriers, and it went around the barriers somehow and then launched off of the cliffs edge and went down to the reservoir," said Bruce Rankin, Division Chief with the Boise Fire Department. 
A witness saw the car headed toward Ada County, go over the edge, but couldn’t call for help, until they got into cell range 10 minutes later. 
Rescue crews from Boise responded and shut down the High Bridge while they figured out a way to get down 350 feet to where the car lay upside down in the water. 
“There's an ice shelf down below,” Rankin said. “To walk around its a long dangerous walk in the snow and ice.” 
A helicopter eventually flew crews down into the canyon. There they surveyed the wreckage and flipped it right side up to remove the body of an adult woman. 
The recovery took more than an hour. 
Rankin says they take things slow because operations like this are very high risk. 
*“*It’s cold, it’s icy, it’s slick,” he said. “There’s water, there’s sharp rocks, its a steep bank. Its a long way down there.” 
Crews were able to recover the body and fly it out by helicopter before darkness took over the area. 
They left the car in the water to be recovered sometime Friday. 
After the body was flown out, the helicopter pilot did not make any more trips to the bottom of the reservoir, leaving rescuers to hike out of the canyon under the cover of darkness.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

man 350' is a long long LONG way down  RIP.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man you could smoke a cigarette on the way down on that one.Awful thing to happen though.Goes to show you never know.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what I was thinking.. what a way to go.. multiple blunt head trama


----------



## PlatinumLLC (Dec 8, 2008)

The wind was the factor for big blue, 26 miles an hour and it wasn't rated to lift in winds over 20 miles an hour. The project manager said to do the lift and the crane operator said he wouldn't and he was sent home. Some other operator decided he could do the lift. There were 3 ironworkers in a man basket hanging 50' from another crane in the background that the mast from big blue took out and they died. I am from appleton which is about 1 1/2 from milwaukee. The ironic thing was the video you posted was actually shot by an OSHA team on site to do a full inspection.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yep that is it. It was filmed by OSHA.. the sound of the metal stressing is gut wrenching


----------

